

When Anti-Pirates Sue Each Other Over Pirating Each Other's Technology... - aj
http://techdirt.com/articles/20100521/1529489535.shtml

======
pook
"Making things even more amusing? In the lawsuit, MPV mis-identifies its own
patent, incorrectly using the title of a patent.. held by Warner Bros! MPV's
patent 7,187,633 is titled "Marking of a data medium material for information
intended for reproduction." Warner Bros., though, has a different patent,
7,206,409, titled "Motion picture anti-piracy coding." But in the filing...
MPV refers to the title of its own patent as "Motion picture anti-piracy
coding" and never mentions Warner's actual patent by that name. "

I think it's time they switched lawyers, or at least the copy editors..

